#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-21
<ongolaBoy> Warrens_: hi
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: hi
<ongolaBoy> en forme ?
<Warrens> ouais
<ongolaBoy> tu as lu mon mail ?
<Warrens> oui g viens de le lire
<ongolaBoy> ok... c'est bien que tu comprennes comment travailler avec le wiki
<ongolaBoy> mais il y a un peu d'ordre à faire sur certaines pages que tu as modifiées
<Warrens> g comprends
<Warrens> tu sais, je viens tout juste d'y faire mes pas et je dois admettre que cela reste encore un peu flou pr mw
<ongolaBoy> ok, mais il ne fallait pas aussi te mettre à modifier trop de pages en même temps hein
<ongolaBoy> par exemple tu as créé des pages "events" pour ngaoundéré .. en général, ce n'est pas ainsi qu'on procède
<Warrens> ok :)
<Warrens> g crois que je commence tout juste à comprendre le rôle du wiki
<ongolaBoy> à l'avenir, essaye de mieux comprendre la structure avant de créer trop de pages
<ongolaBoy> si tu veux apprendre à manipuler le wiki, tu peux t'exercer sur cette page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SandBox
<ongolaBoy> là-bas, tu peux faire tous les tests que tu veux... ça ne gênera personne
<Warrens> compris, je vais m'exercer
<Warrens> j'espère au moins que je n'ai pas tout foutu en l'air
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas,il y a l'historique. On peut remonter dans les archives s'il le faut
<ongolaBoy> je regarderais ça plus tard... là je suis occupé ;)
<Warrens> d'acc, g te laisse bosser dans ce cas
<Warrens> en passant, je suis intéressé par le projet openstreetmap
<Warrens> et je ne sais pas trop comment procéder
<ongolaBoy> hum.. là là rapidement, je te conseille de lire dans les archives pour voir tout ce qui a été dit à ce sujet
<Warrens> ok
<christmat> bjr a tous
<Swell> Bjr
<indy21> slt
#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-22
<IzaneFG> :)
<Warrens> IzaneFG: bjr
<IzaneFG> Warrens: Bjr :)
<Warrens> IzaneFG: c cmnt?
<IzaneFG> Warrens: yep, ça va :)
<Warrens> IzaneFG: ça fait plaisir de le savoir :D
<IzaneFG> ;-)
<Warrens> IzaneFG: et les projets? ça avance?
<IzaneFG> heu... yep
<Warrens> IzaneFG: celui d'agora là est à kel nivo?
<IzaneFG> Warrens: en pleine organisation
<Warrens> IzaneFG: humm...
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> .. :D
<Sovo> ...
<Warrens> :D:
<septox> je pointe, tu (izane) pointes (en repetant mon point) et lap, il(sovo) pointe aussi en repetant les pointes de septox et izane
<septox> warrens nous lap et indiqu'il existe egalement le deux point, qu'on write once (une elevation verticale plutot)
<septox> @warrens je wait le trois pts vertical
<septox> lol
<septox> bjr les gars
<IzaneFG> :))
<IzaneFG> hi :)
<Sovo> lol
<Warrens> septox: .:D:.
#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-23
<Warrens> bjr :)
<ongolaBoy> bjr
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> sovo: on dit #ubucm sur twitter ;)
<sovo> heuu c pas la meme chose
<sovo> lis bien #ubuntu-cm je voulais parler du salon, pas un hash tag
<ongolaBoy> ok; dans ce cas, tu pouvais finir par le hashtag
<sovo> j'avais forget :)
<Warrens> slt à tous
<ongolaBoy> salut
<Warrens> dites, on fait coment pour faire un commentaire?
<ongolaBoy> quel genre de commentaires et où ?
<Warrens> ici
<Warrens> je vois svnt des commentaires en italique
<Warrens> du genre: septos regarde les logs
<Warrens> mais en italique
<ongolaBoy> ce n'est pas un "commentaire" mais une manière d'exprimer un statut, un état
<ongolaBoy> et là tu fais référence à une *commande* IRC
<sovo> ha ok "/"+"me"+"message"
<ongolaBoy> il faut savoir que les commandes IRC commencent par le '/'
<ongolaBoy> en l'occurrence tu as le '/me' qui te permet de faire ce que tu sembles demander
 * ongolaBoy commence le classroom avant le temps :D
 * sovo vois que le classroom risque d'etre interessant et enrichissant vendredi
 * Warrens je vois
 * Warrens reviens tout de suite
<kamela> salut la communauté
<septox> .
 * septox salut tout le monde
<sovo> hi septox, kamela
<qwebirc79076> mais je dis hein il
<sovo> quoi qwebirc79076 ?
<kamela> salut sovo
<kamela> c'est comment?
<sovo> je suis la et toi ?
<kamela> ca va bien
<kamela> je vien de finir une reunion
<kamela> et vais a une autre dans moin d'une heure
<sovo> humm jrnee de reunion alors
<kamela> ah
<kamela> oui
<kamela> on va faire comment?
<kamela> le meeting
<kamela> c'est dans combien de temp
<ongolaBoy> kamela: combien de temps pour quel meeting ?
<kamela> gar demande a Sovo
<sovo> ongolaBoy: je crois qu'il parle du meeting sur la validation du cahier de charge (que tu as recu)
<sovo> c today a 12h30 @ #ubuntu-cm-board
<ongolaBoy> sovo: intitulé de ce cachier stp ?
<sovo> ongolaBoy:  mise en place d'une communaute camerounaise des utilisateurs de logiciels libres
 * septox t
<qwebirc76165> slt la communaute
<twadji> hello la communaute
<sovo> hi twadji
<twadji> keskon dit ?
<fmc> cool je suis là
<sovo> twadji, fmc logon also at #ubuntu-cm-board
<fmc> pourquoi faire deux
<septox> .
<tnjulius> .
<IzaneFG> .
<qwebirc14785> test
<IzaneFG> qwebirc14785: reussi :)
<qwebirc14785> c'est un robot
<qwebirc14785> ok
<qwebirc14785> ok
<qwebirc70828> hi everyone
<ongolaBoy> .
<qwebirc70828> yes
<ongolaBoy> ??
<qwebirc70828> hello
<qwebirc70828> ça va?
<qwebirc70828> ongolaboy
#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-24
<Warrens> bjr Willy
<ongolaBoy> bjr
<Warrens> bien dormir?
<ongolaBoy> plus ou moins
<ongolaBoy> et toi ?
<Warrens> comme un bébé :-[
<Warrens> dis, y'a koi o p'tit déj? :-/
<ongolaBoy> lait chaud avec un peu de pain :)
<Warrens> humm... pr faire le plein d'energie koi
<Warrens> ça me conviens :-D
<Warrens> fait moi dès que la table est dresée
<ongolaBoy> hum... je ne te réponds pas vite justement parce que je suis déjà sur la table :D
<Warrens> lol mrd :'(
<ongolaBoy> ok... on passe à la revue des logs des serveurs
 * Warrens file se débrouiller au begnietariat du coin
 * Warrens reviens du begnietariat le ventre gonflé à bloc :-D
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: ouais, tu disais
 * Warrens se demande si on le voit toujours connecté
<ongolaBoy> yes
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: yes
<Warrens> humm
 * acherv say hello of everybody in the lounge
<ongolaBoy> hi
<acherv> ongolaBoy: on peut acherv voir la programme détaillé de la classroom de demain?
<ongolaBoy> je ne l'ai pas encore bien défini
<ongolaBoy> mais en gros c'est : moyens de connexion, enregistrement du nickname, les salons, les commandes, la gestion des communications, etc..
<acherv> j'avais prévu faire un article dessus j'espère de la classroom demain pourra affrondir ma connaissance sur Irc
<Warrens> acherv: hello
<acherv> Warrens: hi
<acherv> Warrens: what's up?
 * Warrens est un peu perdu dans ces fenêtres ouvertes :-(
<acherv> Warrens: man retrouve-toi sinon tu vas tomber
<ongolaBoy> acherv: il ne faut pas oublier de t'inscrire ici http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/829/detail/
<Warrens> acherv: c'est vrai que c'est la first fois qu'on se retrouve ici :P
<acherv> Warrens: c'est vrai j'étais en hibernation  bon je suis pas totalement sorti :D
<Warrens> hihihi
<acherv> j'étais actif un très bon moment en compagnie de ongolaBoy septox sovo et puis le desert
<Warrens> humm... t'as suffoqué dans tes projets perso je suppose
<acherv> Warrens: comment tu as su ?
<septox> lui mm c'est un autre non
<Warrens> pas trop mal
<acherv> septox: ah bon?
 * acherv se demande qui est ubuntulo1 
 * Warrens se demande de quoi parle septox et acherv
<Warrens> acherv: justemnt, tu me rappeles k je devais poser des kestions sur ces noms un peu barbares k je vois à chaque fois que je me connecte :-/
 * septox disait que Warrens a su parceque lui mm est un autre :D
<acherv> je sais pas si c'est ce petit moteur que septox avait un fois
<Warrens> je parle de ChanServ, locobot_2 , ubuntulo1 et compagnies
<Warrens> un moteur?
<ongolaBoy> ubuntulo1: est un bot mis en place par des Dev de la communauté ubuntu
 * Warrens pense que septox doit quelques explications >:o
<Warrens> et il est censé faire quoi ce "bot"?
 * Warrens ne sait même pas ce que ça veut dire "bot" :'(
<septox> Warrens: il y a avit un petit robot que septox avait ecrit pr gerer les sessions et entretenir les gens sur le irc , cf http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/IRC
<ongolaBoy> un bot un programme ... More details here http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bot_informatique
 * Warrens se lance dans les fouilles pour comprendre l'histoire
 * acherv écrit un article dans son blog
<Warrens> acherv: si ça parle des robots, ça m'intéresse :)
<acherv> non de la classroom de demain
<acherv> mais tu me donnes là une idée
<Warrens> acherv: ça m'intéresse ossi
<septox> .
 * acherv a quelques qui lui demandent comment il fait pour avoir un cd ubuntu 10.10
<Warrens> acherv: la personne est à Doul?
<acherv> oui
<Warrens> il peut se rapprocher de Sovo je crois
<Sovo_> je suis la hoooooo
<Warrens> en parlant du loup...
<Warrens> Sovo_: acherv a quelqu'un qui demande à avoir un cd de Maverick
<Warrens> tu pourrais lui en gravr si c possibl
<acherv> un ami
<Sovo_> qlq1 la est ou ?? en afrique du sud ?
<acherv> non à douala
<Warrens> Sovo_: lool
 * acherv a installé ubuntu à deux de ces amis ici 
<Sovo_> ha ok
<Sovo_> no pb, tu lui passe mon number et on vois ca
 * Warrens demande si acherv a le number de Sovo_
<ongolaBoy> les gens de douala, vous ne pouvez pas update cette page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/GetUbuntu ?
<ongolaBoy> normalement c'est à cet endroit qu'on doit regrouper toutes les informations sur les voies d'acquisition de paquets/CD ubuntu
<Sovo_> merde j'oubli toujours de remplir ce formulaire ongolaBoy, j'y vais de se pas
<acherv> ongolaBoy: merci pour le rappel
<septox> .
 * Warrens se propose d'aller updater la page
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: attention, Sovo_ a dit qu'il s'en chargeait et puis si tu le fais, qu'est-ce que tu vas dire ?
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: je l'ai justement invité en privé pour en discuter
<Warrens> mais apparemnt il n'est plus
<Warrens> bon, je le laisse s'en charger dans ce cas
<ongolaBoy> par défaut, c'est à lui de le faire puisque c'est lui qui détient l'information
<Warrens> d'acc
<ongolaBoy> hum.. sur http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/829/detail/ je viens de constater que le temps était en UTC
<ongolaBoy> j'ai donc corrigé les heures. En tout cas je le répète ici, c'est à partir de 18h, heure de ngaoundéré
<acherv> j'ai un pb avec mon compte lauchpad
<ongolaBoy> acherv: un problème c'est à dire ?
<acherv> j'arrive pas à me connecter
<ongolaBoy> il doit bien y avoir une message d'erreur
<Warrens> acherv: k se passe t-il exactement?
<acherv> c'est comment si j'ai forget mon passwd
<ongolaBoy> il y a une procédure à suivre pour les mots de passe perdus
<acherv> je l'ai suivi
 * Warrens file recupérer son bambin à la sorti des cours
<septox> .
<acherv> .
 * Warrens est de retour
<ariabbas> ....
<Sovo> hi ariabbas
<Warrens> slt ariabbas
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/GetUbuntu tu ne dis pas comment contacter ceux qui possèdent ces distrib
<Sovo> bah j'ai mis moi
<ongolaBoy> il faut donc mettre ton contact sur launchpad
<ongolaBoy> et non simplement 'brice Ekobe' :)
<Sovo> voulais pas mettre mon tel, trop public. ha j'avais forget, je vais mettre mon mail (masque)
<ongolaBoy> non, mets juste ton lien sur launchpad; c'est plus propre
<Sovo> ok
<ariabbas> Sovo: Hi
<ariabbas> Warrens: Salut à toi man
<ariabbas> Warrens: cmnt sav ?
<Warrens> on pousse on met la calle :-D
<ariabbas> Warrens: ok courage
<Warrens> ariabbas: thanks
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: on a relancé un certain nombre d'activités. Tu devrais consulter les archives si tu n'avais pas fais attention https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/2011-March/
<ongolaBoy> notamment les classroom qui recommencent demain soir
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Classroom
 * septox dit qu'il a actualise https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Classroom
 * Warrens dit qu'il n'est pas là pour l'instant
<septox> kapo: hi
<ongolaBoy> tu l'as effrayé :D
<IzaneFG> .
<septox> ding dong
<septox> qui utilise koi coe fai ? et koi coe materiel ?
<septox> et si ca waka sous ubuntu-maverick
<septox> .
<arsdy237> msg NickServ register [motDePasse] [email-address
<IzaneFG> arsdy237: heu... attentat? :D
<arsdy237> msg NickServ register [motDePasse] [email-address
<arsdy237> salut les cheums
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ca bavarde Aujourd'hui èh cool
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: ça bavarde un peu plus depuis quelques temps. Je t'ai dis de te replonger dans les archives des mails
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: tu deviens fou ? :)
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: laisse seulement, c'est la faute @ IzaneFG
 * IzaneFG c'est toujours ma faute moi :(
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: je t'ai fais un mail en passant
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: j'espère que tu n'oublies pas le '/' au début
 * IzaneFG attend aussi sa part de mail >:)
<ongolaBoy> ne soit pas pressé; ça viendra ;)
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: ok, je le lis maintenant
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: le mail, sur yahoo ou gmail?
<ongolaBoy> septox: je suppose que tu veux surtout parler de ceux qui connectent directement leur Maverick sur internet
<ongolaBoy> yahoo
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: ok
<ariabbas> ...
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: je viens de répondre à ton mail
<arsdy237> ariabbas salut :)
<ongolaBoy> j'ai vu
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: ok :)
<ariabbas> arsdy237: salut
<ariabbas> arsdy237: sav?
<arsdy237> ariabbas: yep
<arsdy237> ariabbas: je suis nouveau par ici
<ariabbas> arsdy237: ah bon
<ariabbas> arsdy237: et comment
<ariabbas> arsdy237: tu trouves alors
<arsdy237> ariabbas: pas mal du tt
<arsdy237> ariabbas: tu es dans quelle ville?
<septox> ongolaBoy: oui
<septox> je veux actualiser https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/InternetLink
<arsdy237> septox: bonjour grand
<septox> et les types de materiels pr la connexion
<septox> arsdy237: bjr grand
<ariabbas> ***************
<ariabbas> :-D
<ariabbas> c'est une histoire de Grand seulement èèèhhhhhh
<arsdy237> ariabbas: non, c'est septox le plus grand ici deh, sur tous les plans :D
<septox> arsdy237: ah bon ? je wanda dassoo
<arsdy237> septox: tu wanda que tu m'appelles grand, non? je sais :'(
<septox> lol non que tu dis que je suis grand non
<septox> mais bon reveonons a nos moutons
<septox> qui use koi coe fai
<septox> ou peut actualiser les infos sur la page "howto to get connected to internet from cameron"
<septox> cameroon
<septox> oh pardon
<septox> CAMEROON
<Sovo> .
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> bon
<ariabbas> I gonna GO*
<septox> verification de la porte opposee
<Sovo> la porte oppose ?
<Warrens> Sovo: oui, il y'a la porte de face et celle opposée
<Sovo> miegde vous etes dans quel grimba coe ca? je suis perdu la
<septox> lol
<septox> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toboggan_d%27%C3%A9vacuation#D.C3.A9ploiement_par_l.E2.80.99.C3.A9quipage
<septox> dernier virage
<septox> tout les voyants sont vert , decollage immediat
<septox> .
<Sovo> septox heinnn pour ou le pere ? l'enfer
<Sovo> miegde on a un chinois dans la place
<Sovo> hi woung
<Warrens> Sovo: lolol
<Warrens> Sovo: si ça se trouv tu devrait le dire en chinois
<IzaneFG> woung: ni hao :)
<woung> hi
<Warrens> ha, il a enfin appris notre langue
<Warrens> woung: slt à tw
<Warrens> mrd, fo croire que non
<septox> hein?
<alainmouafo_> bonsoir
<Warrens> alainmouafo: u t'en sort plutôt bien on dirait :)
<alainmouafo> wè
<alainmouafo> on se bat comme on peu sinon, on ne cuit
<Warrens> lol :-D
<Warrens> u m'excuz si j'ai pas pu t help
<Warrens> j'étais un peu bousculé
<Warrens> mais bon, g crois qu'ici t'es entre de boe main
<Warrens> hein les gars?
 * Warrens demande à tout le monde de dire bonsoir à alainmouafo
<Warrens> :P
<alainmouafo> prquoi ubuntu-cm
<alainmouafo> ;-o
<IzaneFG> alainmouafo: bonsoir :)
<alainmouafo> wè
<alainmouafo> peut on s'exprimer en anglais ici?
<septox> le camerounais es bilingue
 * septox annonce deja qu'il est entrain de write un doc pr ubuntu-cm ou il melange un peu de temps a autre les langues
<septox> IzaneFG: ping
<IzaneFG> septox: 64 bytes from IzaneFG icmp_seq=1 ttl=1 time=10 000 ms :D
<septox> lol
#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-25
<ongolaBoy> KimAx: welcome
<ongolaBoy> tu peux donc continuer la discussion ici :)
<KimAx> Merci
<KimAx> J'aimerais utiliser Ubuntu comme une système embarqué
<ongolaBoy> sur quel genre de matériel par exemple ?
<septox> KimAx: hi
<KimAx> Simplement une UC classique
<KimAx> Hi
<KimAx> mais que je couple avec un système d'écran particulier
<ongolaBoy> peux tu mieux détailler ce que tu voudrais obtenir ?
<ongolaBoy> ou bien le genre de personnalisation que tu veux faire ?
<KimAx> D'abord au démarrage juste l'affichage d'un logo personnalisé sans les différents messages de démarrage (les différents tests)
<KimAx> ensuite un auto login et le lancement auto d'une application en mode plein écran
<KimAx> en gros c'est çà
<ongolaBoy> ok. ça veut dire que tu devras aller voir dans les sources des paquets. Ca me donne l'idée d'un projet ça :)
<KimAx> ah bon ?
<ongolaBoy> commençons par la fin
<KimAx> He he he lets roll
<septox> "Ubuntu comme une système embarqué" surement que tu veux dire dans un system embarque coe OS
<ongolaBoy> quand ton appli en mode plein écran est lancée, elle ne doit être affichée sur un seul écran ou partagé à plusieurs écrans ?
<septox> il existe plusieurs familels de CPU qui peuvent deja "out of the box" work avec les OS Linux (le kernel)
<septox> et la tu peux ajoute des paquets et programme coe tu veux
<septox> pr l'interface graphique il existe un paquet das ubuntu hildon (je crois)
<KimAx> il faut que l'affichage
<septox> qui est par exple aussi utilise ds le N900 de Nokia
<KimAx> cela eptu se faire sur un écran ou sur plusieurs en duplication
 * ongolaBoy confirme pour hildon. Il s'agit du paquet hildon-desktop ;)
<septox> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N900
 * septox signale au passage qu'il a un N900 , s'il faut tester quelque chose
<ongolaBoy> KimAx: actuellement tu travailles avec quelle version d'ubuntu ?
<septox> je crois que pr avoir un shell Linux(Ubuntu) sur un CPU (qui le supporte) n'est pas complique
<KimAx> j'utilise la version 10
<KimAx> l'application  doit diffuser des contenus multimédias diverses
<KimAx> je veux faire vraiment simpliste pour un début avec une carte assez classique
<ongolaBoy> donc tu veux en faire une sorte de terminal passif ?
<KimAx> exactement ! Il pourra juste recevoir des configs via un autre terminal à travers le réseau
<ongolaBoy> ok, moi je voyais déjà les terminaux des aéroports diffusant les horaires de vol :)
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, pour ce qui est du démarrage, tu devrais étudier 'upstart' qui est le mode de démarrage des versions récentes d'ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> tu sais comment obtenir les sources des paquets ?
<KimAx> oui je crois
<Warrens> bjr la famille
<ongolaBoy> KimAx: entre autre document que tu pourras lire pour t'aider https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ et https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: bonjour
<KimAx> Warrens: Bonjour
<Warrens> KimAx: comnt u vas
<KimAx> ongolaboy : Merci cool !
 * Warrens jette ossi un coup d'oeil sur ces documents
<Warrens> on n sait jamais :-[
<KimAx> Warrens : çà va merci
<KimAx> j'essaie de m'arrimer à votre train !
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, n'hésite pas à venir par ici quand tu veux
<ongolaBoy> mais globalement la communauté ubuntu-cm a un wiki http://ubuntu-cm.org où tu trouveras tout ce qui la concerne.
<KimAx> thx very well
<KimAx> j'hésiterais pas
<Warrens1> KimAx: fo juste prendr le tps de te logger de tps en tps kan u est sr internet
<KimAx> Merci encore
<Warrens1> KimAx: et ne manque pas la classroom de tout à l'heure
<KimAx> Warrens1: la classroom ?
<Warrens1> yep! for more details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Classroom
<IzaneFG> Hi All!
 * IzaneFG se rend compte qu'on a parlé de choses compliquées tout à l'heure hein... c'est chaud ici :D
<ongolaBoy> :)
<ariabbas> :-D
<ariabbas> Hi every body
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: en tous cas ce qui est sûr ça va m'aider :D
<IzaneFG> ariabbas: hi :)
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: ce qui est compliqué ou qu'on discute en général ?
<ariabbas> IzaneFG: Good Boy an you
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: tout :D
<IzaneFG> ariabbas: yep, i'm there :D
<IzaneFG> ariabbas: Na mi soté
<IzaneFG> :D
<Warrens> ping bigmwaj
<KimAx> Ok je vais plancher sur vos indications !
<bigmwaj> wè
<KimAx> Merci pour votre aide et à toute !
<bigmwaj> suis là
<KimAx> :-h
<Warrens> hi ariabbas
<Warrens> KimAx: te penche pas trop kan même :-D
<KimAx> hi hi OK
<ariabbas> Warrens: Good boy how are you
<Warrens> i'm fine, thks
<bigmwaj> y a t il un theme du jour
<bigmwaj> ?
<ongolaBoy> bigmwaj: en dehors des tranches consacrées aux réunions ou aux classroom, le reste du temps nous sommes  là pour échanger sur divers points
<Warrens> bigmwaj: touttes les propositions st les bienvennues
<ariabbas> ....
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: les classroom ont recommencé pour info.. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/2011-March/001712.html
<ariabbas> ah bon
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: les quelquels
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: lesquels
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ???
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
<ariabbas> @+
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: je te laisse quelques minutes seul et tu chasses tout le monde ? x-(
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: est-ce que j'ai alors fais exprès ? :)
<indy21> hi
<IzaneFG> indy21: hi!
<indy21> je serai un peu en retard
<indy21> tt a l'heure
<IzaneFG> no pb hein, heu... ongolaBoy on fait l'appel? :D
<ongolaBoy> non.. pas encore
<indy21> ok
<indy21> il fau ke je trouve une clé camtel
<indy21> et je l'ai pas encore testé ss ubuntu
<woung> les clé camtel marchent sous ubuntu ?
<IzaneFG> woung: oui
<indy21> yes
<indy21> use le tuto de orange pr installer
<woung> ok
<indy21> l'apprentissage de IRC sera la seule activité
<woung> C'est ce soir à 18h si je ne me trompe Indy21
<indy211> l'IRC sera la seule activité?
 * IzaneFG IzaneFG_ est un de mes Kage Bushin :)
<malko> bjour
<malko> y a personne ?
<IzaneFG> malko: bjour :)
<IzaneFG> sisi :)
<malko> alors coe ça fonctionne
<IzaneFG> malko: heu... quoi? l'irc ou autre chose?
<malko> irc
<malko> c'est bien celui de l'ACL3 ?
<IzaneFG> heu.. non celui de l'ubuntu-cm :)
<malko> cela fonctionne coe tout irc?
<malko> les gens viennent et partent chacun dit ce qu'il veut
<IzaneFG> hum... oui mais avec des canons précis
<IzaneFG> :)
<IzaneFG> on va pas parler d'habillement ici si c'est pas lier à ubuntu ou logiciel libre :)
<malko> ok!
<malko> car parfois dans des irc on peux evoquer des themes de discussion
<IzaneFG> oui oui
<malko> ok je vais le mettre en favori
<ariabbas> ....
<IzaneFG> malko: ok :)
<malko> mais faudra prévoir envoyer les discutions par mail au gars qui les auront loupées
<IzaneFG> malko: heu... tu peux retrouver tout les discutions ici -> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<IzaneFG> tu choisis juste le jour et le canal #ubuntu-cm :)
<malko> ok!
<malko> pas très pratique
<malko> mais bon
<IzaneFG> les discussions qu'on envoient par mail sont d'habitudes les réunions prévu
<IzaneFG> les meetings
<malko> ok ça marche
<IzaneFG> tu peux avoir toutes les infos ici -> http://www.ubuntu-cm.org/
<ongolaBoy> que nous résumons souvent ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Meetings
<malko> faut juste savoir qu'il y en a bcoupmais choisir unbuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> malko: libre à toi de venir de temps en temps par ici
<ongolaBoy> pour info nous avons une séance de travail à 18h https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/2011-March/001712.html
<malko> 18h heure du Cameroun ? moi je suis à l'étranger
<ongolaBoy> oui, 18h heure du cameroun
<arsdy237> hello!
<ongolaBoy> soit GMT+1
<ariabbas> ....
<arsdy237> je suis venu réserver ma place :p
<malko> ok!
<IzaneFG> arsdy237: lol
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: je crois que les salons sur IRC sont les rares endroits où on n'a pas besoin de se bousculer pour être servi ;)
<arsdy237> il y'aura le foléré à la fin :D
<malko> moi je vais offrire de la poutine
<IzaneFG> :D
 * ongolaBoy espère qu'il n' y aura pas trop d'embouteillages tout à l'heure
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: tu as déjà peur :p
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: si tu ne me vois pas c'est que c'est IzaneFG
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: ok :)
<ariabbas> .............
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: je ne sui spas un tyran hein >:)
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: si le gars ferme le bureau, je suis mort :(
<ongolaBoy> vous ne faites pas les heures sup ?!
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: c'est pas payé :D
<ariabbas> ...
 * ongolaBoy revient dans 45 minutes ;)
<IzaneFG> .
 * Warrens bouge au rythme de Islands Girls
<Sovo> hi all
<IzaneFG> hi!
<Warrens> hi
<ongolaBoy> hum... le prof arrive avant les élèves! vous avez déjà vu ça où ?? lol :)
<Sovo> il n'est pas encore 18h prof
<Warrens> il n'y a que sr l'IRC kil se passe des choses vrmnt farfelues
<ongolaBoy> oK. je vais donc le redire dans une minute
<Sovo> llololol
<ongolaBoy> ok.. je suppose qu'il y a des retardataires... on attendra 15 minutes environ
<arsdy237> Sovo: quittes là bas, j'ai réservé ma place
<Warrens> lol, il y'a djà des kerelles de place
<Sovo> j'avais mis le papier depuis hier
<Warrens> arsdy237: g vais trahir o prof :-D
<arsdy237> quelqu'un a deux bics, svp?
<Warrens> arsdy237: oui, mais le 2è n coule plus
<arsdy237> Warrens: c'est pas par hasard toi qui a frappé le mien? parce que je remarque ton bic là
<Sovo> arsdy237: le boutiquier
<arsdy237> Sovo: n'est ce pas tu es l'ancien DG de la socavolbic?
<Warrens> arsdy237: sa doit être Sovo alors, c lui ki me l'a prêté
<woung> Bonsoir
<arsdy237> Sovo: je savais depuis le début que c'était toi
<woung> irc
<Sovo> hi woung
<arsdy237> woung: bsr
<Warrens> slt woung
<arsdy237> woung: prends place et fais à attention à Sovo c'esr un voleur de bic
<Sovo> arsdy237: c bien coe tu as dis "ancien" DG de socavolbic
<woung> Arsdy237: merci du tuyau
<arsdy237> Sovo: oui, sinon tu aurais déjà frappé all les bics de la classe
<qwebirc87499> Bonsoir
 * ongolaBoy signale qu'on commence dans 7 minutes ...
<woung> qweibirc87499:bonsoir
<qwebirc87499> j'allais juste poser la question à savoir à quelle heure  ça commence
<Warrens> bsr qwebeirc....
<woung> On avait dit 18h si je ne me trompe
<arsdy237> qwebirc87499: bonsoir
<Warrens> sa begin ds 5 min
<arsdy237> woung: la sonnerie est en panne
<qwebirc87499> j'ai été invité par un ami et suis dans mes premiers dans ce groupe
<Warrens> selon les instructions du prof bien sûr
<arsdy237> woung: et sovo a frappé le sifflet de ongolaBoy
<woung> JE vois
<Warrens> all: souhaitez la bienvennue à qwebirc87499 :-D
<Sovo> merde mm ca c moi ?
<qwebirc87499> Quelqu'un peut-il me dire cmt ça marche ???
<woung> qwebirc87499: comment quoi marche
<qwebirc87499> commt ce salon marche, bien sûr
<arsdy237> tnjulius: hi
<tnjulius> hi all!
<woung> hi tnjuluis
<nacerix> hello, me voici (via pidgin finalement)
<ongolaBoy> ok..
<ongolaBoy> nous allons commencer le premier training de l'année
 * Warrens propose à tnjulius de prendre le nom des bavards
<arsdy237> nacerix: hi nacer, ça fait un bail
<ongolaBoy> BOnjour à tout le monde et particulièrement aux nouveaux
<Warrens> merci et bjr à tw grand prof
 * arsdy237 vous demande de vous méfier de Sovo
<ongolaBoy> ceci est  un espace de discussion utilisé principalement par des utilisateurs d'ubuntu au cameroun mais dans lesquels d'autres peuvent aussi venir discuter/échanger
<tnjulius> Warrens: :) ton nom est déjà pointé
<Warrens> tnjulius: mrd
<lisa_kobla> hi boys !
<Warrens> slt lisa_kobla
<lisa_kobla> sorry pour le retard
<ongolaBoy> pour les anciens, je vous prierais de ne pas parler trop rapidement, de peur de perdre les nouveaux venus
<Warrens> y'a de la place près de mw
<arsdy237> lisa_kobla: hi
<ongolaBoy> je me présente rapidement ...
<Warrens> welcomme Stel
<Sovo> hi ma Stel
<Stel> thanks
<ongolaBoy> je serais votre prof pour cette session . Une page pour me présenter si ça vous dit https://launchpad.net/~manga-willy
<Stel> çà va et vous?
<arsdy237> Stel: hello
<Stel> hello
 * Warrens informe que les bavards auront deux heures de colle sous Vista :-D
<ongolaBoy> je vous pris de consulter cette page qui résume les points qui seront abordés
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Classroom/IRC
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: quel est le goût du prof?
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: chut!! ;)
<ongolaBoy> garder cette page toujours ouverte dans une fenêtre à côté
<nacerix> excusez moi, mais est il possible de faire le moins de bruitage pour qu'on puisse suivre la présentation?
<ongolaBoy> on va faire un bref tour de table. Si vous être prêts, tapez juste +1 :)
<Warrens> +1
<woung> +1
<arsdy237> +1
<malko> hello malko linh est de retour au pays des vivants
<nacerix> +1
<kobla> +1
<malko> +2
<Sovo> +1
<qwebirc87499> +1
<qwebirc56805> +1
<ongolaBoy> ok.. je suppose que les autres ne sont pas devant leur fenêtre
<ongolaBoy> nous allons donc commencer...
<malko> surement
<ongolaBoy> en général, je vous prie de ne pas m'interrompre...
<KimAx> +1
<ongolaBoy> je donnerais un moment à chaque fois pour poser des questions
<tnjulius> +1
<KimAx> sorry un petit à faire
<KimAx> suis de retour
<KimAx> salut à tous
<ongolaBoy> KimAx: bonjour... et lit le haut ;)
<ongolaBoy> ok..
<ongolaBoy> je rappelle la page que vous devez avoir en vue
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Classroom/IRC
<KimAx> c'est fait déjà !
<Stel> +1
<ongolaBoy> Nous commençons par les Généralités
<ongolaBoy> l'IRC est un protocole de communication plus vieux que vos yahooMessenger, Google Talk ou MSN live :)
<ongolaBoy> on l'utilise toujours pour pouvoir échanger à travers des salons de discussion
<ongolaBoy> des 'chat' comme dirait certains
<indy21> ouf
<ongolaBoy> l'un des réseaux les plus connus dans la communauté opensource est celui de FREENODE
<ongolaBoy> freenode c'est http://freeenode.net pour ceux que ça intéresse
<ongolaBoy> en dehors de freenode vous avez d'autres fournisseurs de salons IRC
<ongolaBoy> GNOME a son propre réseau par exemple
<ongolaBoy> mais bcp de projets se regroupent dans freenode
<ongolaBoy> On a donc 1 serveur et plusieurs salons de discussion
<ongolaBoy> en l'occurrence, actuellement vous êtes dans le salon dénommé #ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> vous imaginez bien que en fonction du nom du salon, on parle de quelque chose de précis ;)
<ongolaBoy> c'est ainsi que vous avez des salons pour plusieurs projets opensource
<ongolaBoy> au hasard #python, #android-dev , #debian , #django , etc;..
<ongolaBoy> en allant dans ces salons, vous pouvez discuter avec des personnes sur le thème principal du salon
<ongolaBoy> moi personnellement chaque fois que je suis sur internet, je suis dans plusieurs salons simultanément
<ongolaBoy> #ubuntu-cm , #debianfr , #postfix  pour mes besoins personnels et professionnels
<ongolaBoy> mais faisons une courte pause .. des questions ?
<nacerix> j'ai vu en essayant de créer un groupe de discussion sur freenode (#linux-cm) qu'il y a une distinction  entre
<nacerix> #ubuntu-cm (qu'ils appellent groupe)
<nacerix> et par exemple ##ubuntu-cm (j'ai oublié comment ils appellent ca)
<Warrens> mw m'sieur! mw m'sieur! mw m'sieur
<ongolaBoy> ok.. je réponds d'abord à nacerix  ;)
<ongolaBoy> par défaut sur freenode, en se connectant pour la première fois dans un salon qui n'existe pas, on en devient le proprio
<ongolaBoy> mais maintenant il faut être sur qu'on en a bien le droit
<ongolaBoy> lorsqu'on n'est pas sur d'en avoir totalement le droit
<ongolaBoy> on peut créer un salon qui sera préfixé avec deux #
<ongolaBoy> ça sera un peu comme un salon officieux du salon d'origine ..
<nacerix> ok, je vois
<ongolaBoy> voilà grosso modo mais tous les détails sont dans les policies de freenode ;)
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: je t'écoute
<Warrens> justmnt j voulais demandr si n'importe ki à le droit de créer un salon de discussion?
<Warrens> g crois k c répondu
<ongolaBoy> NB: vous pouvez relire tout ce qui a été dit à cette adresse http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/03/25/%23ubuntu-cm.html . Donc n'ayez pas peur, vous ne perdrez rien des échanges de ce jour
<ongolaBoy> ok... une autre question ?
<Warrens> oui
<nacerix> est il possible de créer un alias d'un salon donné? (un alias du salon ubuntu-cm par exemple qui s'appelerait linux-cm?)
<Warrens> k fo t'il justemnt pr avoir le droit d'en créer un
<ongolaBoy> nacerix:c'est faisable techniquement de faire plutôt une 'redirection' d'un salon vers un autre mais c'est à voir avec les admins de freenode dans le salon #freenode si je ne m'abuse
<ongolaBoy> mais un alias ... pas vraiment...
<paul_____> hi
<nacerix> je peux embrayer sur ma dernière kestion?
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: tout le monde peut créer un salon MAIS il faut qu'il soit pour un projet à but non lucratif et normalement opensource
<ongolaBoy> nacerix: oui
<nacerix> si je fais  une tel redirection
<arsdy237> j'ai une question
<nacerix> est ce que les participants à n'importe lequel des deux salons profite des
<nacerix> échanges de l'autre?
<nacerix> et sont vus par tous les autres participants?
<ongolaBoy> nacerix: en fait la redirection ne permettra plus d'entrer dans un salon
<ongolaBoy> le mieux est de créer le salon bien disctintement et de juste bien faire la communication
<qwebirc87499> J'ai eu une question
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc87499: un instant... je finis avec nacerix :)
<ongolaBoy> nacerix: pour ce qui est de ton salon #linux-cm , à #ubuntu-cm on pourra en parler aux autres sans soucis et les inviter à s'y connecter ;)
<nacerix> bien sur!
<ongolaBoy> nacerix: ça va jusque là ?
<nacerix> l'idée est de garder quand meme le nom linux-cm (pour pas choquer les "responsables" de l'autre projet)
<nacerix> merci, c'est bon
<ongolaBoy> ok arsdy237 à toi
<arsdy237> tu as parlé du réseau IRC de Gnome
<arsdy237> j'aimerai en savoir d'avantage
<ongolaBoy> pour les nouveaux venus , voici la page du programme du jour https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Classroom/IRC
<ongolaBoy> en fait Freenode utilise un logiciel pour créer son réseau
<ongolaBoy> j'ai juste oublié le nom exact
<ongolaBoy> GNOME par exemple exploite aussi un logiciel similaire pour créer ses propres salons
<ongolaBoy> pourquoi ne pas utiliser le réseau FReenode ? parce qu'ils ont plein de sous-projets à leur niveau
<ongolaBoy> mais en gros la logique est la même: un serveur et à l'intérieur , plein de salons de discussions
<arsdy237> ok
<ongolaBoy> si tu veux , Freenode, c'est LE réseau de base pour toutes les communautés opensource
<arsdy237> selon le protocole IRC, c'est ça?
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc87499: ta question ?
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: oui
<qwebirc87499> est-ce qu'il est possible de créer un salon de la même façon dont on crée  un groupe de discussion ? Par xemple un irc pour permettre à un groupe de personne de se réunir comme c le cas ce soir ?
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc87499: oui, tu peux créer un salon (même temporaire) et inviter des amis à s'y connecter
<ongolaBoy> mais ATTENTION, pour ce qui est de freenode, il ne faut pas oublier que c'est pour des projets OPENSOURCE
<ongolaBoy> donc, il ne faut pas venir créer des salons pour venir discuter de tout et de rien
<ongolaBoy> il existe d'autres serveurs IRC sur internet pour cela
<qwebirc87499> OK
<Stel> prkoi temporaire??
<ongolaBoy> Stel: lorsque tu entres dans un salon qui n'existe pas
<ongolaBoy> et que tu ne l'enregistres pas, il disparaitra quand il n'y aura plus personnes à l'intérieur ;)
<arsdy237> question
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: voilà pour toi http://live.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels
<ongolaBoy> ok... on va continuer
<ongolaBoy> nous abordons les 'COMMANDES IRC'
<ongolaBoy> je rappelle que nous sommes sur cettte page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Classroom/IRC
<ongolaBoy> je vous invite à regarder particulièrement cette image http://www.flickr.com/photos/ongola/5558682630/
<ongolaBoy> si nécessaire, essayer de l'agrandir
<ongolaBoy> il faut surtout regarder le bas de l'image
<ongolaBoy> dans la zone où on doit écrire
<IzaneFG> .
<ongolaBoy> normalement à cet endroit vous allez voir que j'ai tapé "/me espère qu'il ...."
<ongolaBoy> qui n'a pas vu ? (uniquement ce qui ne voit pas, se signaler svp)
<malko> moi
<ongolaBoy> malko: es tu sur l'image en question ?
<malko> la zone de texte tu veux dire
<ongolaBoy> oui.. dans la zone de texte
<ongolaBoy> regarde bien par quoi ça commence
<malko> ok
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> LES COMMANDES !!!
<indy21> .
<malko> oui
<ongolaBoy> sur irc, vous pouvez soit parler directement en saisissant votre texte
<ongolaBoy> soit initier une *commande* en la préfixant par le '/'
<ongolaBoy> sur l'image en question vous allez remarquer que j'utiliser une commande : /me
 * malko c'est cool
<ongolaBoy> et pour le cas d'espèce j'avais tapé : "/me espère qu'i n' yaura pas trop d'embouteillage ..'
<ongolaBoy> il existe plusieurs commandes ainsi
<ongolaBoy>  /me permet d'exprimer un statut
<ongolaBoy> exemple
 * ongolaBoy a les doigts on fire sur son clavier :)
<kobla> ;-)
<ongolaBoy> allez, que chacun essaye d'exprimer son état en ce moment avec /me
<KimAx> * coooooll! super cool !
 * KimAx coooooll! super cool !
 * malko c'est vraiment cool cette formation et le prof est très attentif
 * indy21 a une question pour ongolaBoy
 * kobla suis le c ourt sur ubuntu-cm  channel
 * woung is listening
 * qwebirc87499 Bien sûr qu'il y aura bcp d'embouteillages ouisqu'il y a le salaire dehors
 * arsdy237 fait remarquer que le surveillant IzaneFG vient de djoum dans la classe
<ongolaBoy> indy21: il faudra attendre stp
 * nacerix nacerix regarde son laptop lui annoncer qu'il lui reste 5 minutes d'autonomie
 * valdesjo on est vendredi soir
 * qwebirc35366 je suis un nouveau dans la famille
 * malko vous êtes bien ici on n'a pas de salaire
 * Warrens se demande où peut bien se cacher Sovo
<ongolaBoy> nacerix: aïe.. je te ferais une séance rien que pour toi ;)
 * malko qui peut me dire pkoi nacer se cache !
<ongolaBoy> ok.. on continue !
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> STOP pour les /me
<ongolaBoy> septox: mais vas y quand même :)
<paul_____> mais on tape les  /me là ou
<ongolaBoy> paul_____: en début de ligne
<paul_____> j'essaye sur mon shell et sa me genere une erreur
 * IzaneFG_ je vous ai à l'oeil. Même ongolaBoy et septox 
<ongolaBoy> paul_____: tu le tape en début de ligne de ton appli
<ongolaBoy> ok, on continue
 * nacerix nacerix remercie ongolaboy pour le promesse (et ne manquera pas de réclamer ;-) )
<ongolaBoy> nacerix: fais moi un mail pour ta disponibilité ;)
<paul_____> bash: /me: No such file or directory
<ongolaBoy> il y a donc /me que vous connaissez déjà
<nacerix> merci grand prof
<ongolaBoy> paul_____: on reviendra dessus mais sache que ça ne se tape pas dans le shell
<paul_____> hmmm ok
 * qwebirc87499 : je ne t'ai oas demandé d'avoir un salaire. j'analyse juste le pb d'embouteillages posé par le prof !!!
<paul_____> je le tape ou justement ?
<ongolaBoy> SVP SILENCE j'ai repris la parole :)
 * Stel c'est plus facil d'ecrire sans cette commande 
<malko> paul___  tape dans la zone de texte ici
<ongolaBoy> Stel: ça ne s'utilise que pour exprimer un état et non pour parler tout le temps
<ongolaBoy> SVP SILENCE !!
<ongolaBoy> on continue
<ongolaBoy> il y a donc aussi /who
 * Stel ok
<ongolaBoy> qui vous liste dans une fenêtre séparée tous les connectés dans le salon courant
 * paul_____ 
<ongolaBoy> si vous voulez entrer dans un autre salon, il faut utiliser /join leNomDuSalon
 * paul_____ salut c'est fait
<ongolaBoy> ATTENTION: regarder bien les différents onglets qui risquent de s'ouvrir dans votre client IRC
<ongolaBoy> ouvrez bien les yeux
<IzaneFG_> ongolaBoy: j'ai ouvert et j'ai vu "commande inconnue" pour "/who"
<Warrens> mw ossi
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG_: hum.. peut être que /who n'est pas reconnu sur tous les clients
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: moi c'est aussi pareil
<ongolaBoy> il y a /msg quand on veut envoyer un message privé à une personne
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: g use pidgin
<IzaneFG_> ongolaBoy: irssi, pidgin c'est pareil
<qwebirc87499>  /who
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG_: pourtant le /who marche chez moi . j'utilise irssi
<ongolaBoy> bon... continuons svp
<nacerix> ben /help ne mentionne pas /who parmi les commandes!
<ongolaBoy> ON va s'attarder sur deux commandes importantes
<nacerix> suis sous pidgin
<KimAx> .
<ongolaBoy> il y a /nick qui vous permet de changer de nickname ou de surnom
<ongolaBoy> kobla: l'a utilisé quand elle est arrivée ;)
 * indy21 a remarqué kelke chose avec /who
<ongolaBoy> j'invite ceux qui ont des nick en qwebirc* à essayer
<paul_____> 14
<ongolaBoy> :)
 * roi_pinguin sur ubuntu-cm on manque pas d'imagination
<ani> ça semble marcher
<SugarBoyYouWant> .
<ani> je suis mainteneant ani
<ongolaBoy> ok.. nous continuons
<KimAx> .
<ongolaBoy> sur IRC et contrairement à XMPP , chaque nickname doit être unique dans un réseau
<ani> bravo !!! prof. Je ne ù'ensortais avec les querby là !!!
<Warrens> .
<ongolaBoy> c'est ainsi que si vous utilisez un nickname, il faut l'enregistrer si vous ne voulez pas qu'il soit utiliser par quelqu'un d'autre
<ongolaBoy> je vous recommande donc d'enregistrer vos nickname une fois pour toute
<ongolaBoy> pour le faire, j'ai listé les commandes à suivre sur le wiki
<ongolaBoy> notamment celle ci que je reposte ici
<ongolaBoy>  /msg chanserv help register monMotDepasse monAdresseEmail
<ani> donne nous vite la commande car mm BigBoss a changé son nickname que j'aimais bien
<ongolaBoy> et ATTENTION encore une fois, ça ouvrira une fenêtre en dehors de celle d' #ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> OUPSS excusez moi
<ongolaBoy>  c'est plutot " :/msg NickServ register [motDePasse] [email-address] "
<ongolaBoy> il  n' ya pas le 'help'
<ongolaBoy> qui ne suit pas ?
<Warrens> le mot d passe et l'adress mail st entre crochet,
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: non, pas de crochet
<Warrens> kel est le format de l'adresse mail?
<ongolaBoy> monNom@untruc.com
<Warrens> cool g crois k j'ai réussi
<ars_fred> question
<ongolaBoy> ars_fred: oui
<ani> :/msg NickServ register [ani] [issofaa@yahoo.fr]
<KimAx> Quand il répond -NickServ- No help available for register ***** *****
<ongolaBoy> ani: attention ani :)
 * Warrens file dans sa boite mail confirmer le message
<KimAx> que doit-on comprendre ?
<ars_fred> lorsque j'ai essayé de le faire, on me demande d'utiliser GROUP car mon adresse est déjà enregistrée
<ongolaBoy> KimAx: ça veut dire qu'il n'a pas pu traiter ta requête; faudra réessayer
 * paul_____ salut  à tous
<ongolaBoy> mais tu pourras le faire plus tard aussi
<ars_fred> pourrais tu nous expliquer cela?
<ani> qu'est-ce que j'ai fait de trop ?
<ongolaBoy> ars_fred: tu as peut être déjà tenté de le faire
 * acherv salue tout le monde
<ars_fred> ongolaBoy: en fait je suis déjà enregistré avec un pseudo
<ongolaBoy> dans ce cas soit tu changes d'adresse, soit tu tapes l'aide de group pour voir la syntaxe de ce qui est demandé
<ars_fred> ongolaBoy: je souhaitais enregistrer un second, en utilisant la meme adresse mail
<ani> Pourkoi toute ma commande se trouve publiée ???
<ongolaBoy> ani: le problème est que la commande d'enregistrement ne doit pas apparaitre dans le salon car tu as un mot de passe à fournir
<ars_fred> ongolaBoy: et comment dois je taper l'aide de GROUP?
<ongolaBoy> ani: tu as du laisser un espace entre le début de la zone et ton /msg ;)
<ongolaBoy> ars_fred: /help GROUP
<ongolaBoy> ars_fred: non..
<ongolaBoy> c'est /msg chanserv help GROUP
<ongolaBoy> ars_fred: en fait s'il faut être précis, le processus d'inscription, authentification se fait en discutant avec l'utilisateur 'chanserv' ;)
 * IzaneFG commence à noter les absents
<ongolaBoy> MAIS BON, BON ... si certaines se perdent  on peut d'abord continuer hein :)
<ars_fred> ongolaBoy: ok
<ars_fred> ongolaBoy: Chanserv me notifie qu'il n'ya pas d'aide dispo pour GROUP
<ongolaBoy> on continue ? tapez juste +1 pour continuer, -1 pour que je vous laisse finir les inscriptions
<Sidesoft> Hi all
<Warrens> +1
<kobla> +1
 * indy21 a eu la meme reponse ke ars_fred
<larissa_yap> +1
<KimAx> +1
<ongolaBoy> ars_fred: ça signifie qu'il faut bien voir d'où vient le 'GROUP' là ... si vous voulez, on pourra voir ça après
<ars_fred> ongolaBoy: ok
<ongolaBoy> ok... on va continuer
<ars_fred> +1
<ongolaBoy> mais je vous invite à vous enregistrer plus tard. Surtout si vous comptez entrer dans certains salons qui n'acceptent pas ceux qui ne se sont pas register
<Stel> +1
<ongolaBoy> donc.. quand vous aurez pu vous enregistrez.. les autres fois , en arrivant sur freenode, vous vous authentifier avec /msg nickserv identify monMotDePasse
 * Warrens a foncond d'adresse mail pr l'enregistrement. kelle tête de nulle! :-/
<ongolaBoy> mais il faut savoir que vos clients IRC vous simplifient déjà la tâche d'une manière ou d'une autre
<ongolaBoy> moi j'aime la console donc en général, je tape moi même toutes ces commandes :)
<ongolaBoy> OK. nous continuons
<ongolaBoy> #
<ongolaBoy> Les bonnes pratiques dans un salon
<ongolaBoy> déjà n'oubliez pas que lorsque vous entrez dans un salon , il y a souvent un topic
<ongolaBoy> le nom du salon déjà doit vous guider sur son objectif
<ongolaBoy> ensuite, il y a parfois un sujet à l'ordre du jour
<ongolaBoy> donc, en général essayez de vous conformez à ce qu'on y dit
<ongolaBoy> ex: n'allez pas dans le salon de #fedora pour commencer à parler d'ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> quand vous arrivez dans un salon, ne commencez pas toujours à parler tout de suite
<ani> ça marche pour moi. Javais faxé la cmde avec les deux points au début. Voilà prkoi toute ma cmde au lieu d'âtre exécuté a plutôt été affiché.
<ongolaBoy> attendez au moins 30 sec , surtout si vous constatez qu'il y a bcp de personnes
<ongolaBoy> ensuite, dites bonjour
<ongolaBoy> si vous avez une question, posez la directement
<ongolaBoy> ne faites pas comme ceci " est-ce que je peux poser ma question ??"
 * indy21 a une kestion
<ongolaBoy> NON! là ça fait une saturation
<ongolaBoy> indy21: oui, j'écoute
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ???
<indy21> je viens de me connecter sur le salon #ubuntu
<indy21> ca a ouvert un nouvel onglet
<indy21> et en haut de l'onglet y a un commentaire avec plusieurs liens web
<ongolaBoy> indy21: il s'agit du sujet qui a été défini
<indy21> "Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines ....."
<indy21> comment on le définit?
<ongolaBoy> dans #ubuntu-cm nous n'avons pas défini de sujet
<ongolaBoy> c'est avec la commande /topic QUand on possède les droits dans le salon
<ongolaBoy> pour ceux qui n'ont pas les droits, ça permet juste de voir le sujet du salon
<ongolaBoy> NB: freenode est un réseau public... ne venez pas discutez (même en privé) avec des gens si vous ne voulez pas être lu
<ongolaBoy> ok, je continue
<ongolaBoy> lorsqu'il y a plusieurs personnes dans un salon
<ongolaBoy> il est souvent bon d'indexer la personne à qui on voudrait adresser un propos
<ongolaBoy> c'est pour ça que vous me voyez souvent mettre le nom de quelqu'un au début
<ongolaBoy> pas la peine de taper en entier le nom de quelqu'un
<armand84> salut
<ongolaBoy> il suffit de taper le début du nom et ensuite d'utiliser la touche TAB (tabulation) pour compléter
<ani> ongolaBoy:  ça marche
<KimAx> armand84: salut
<ongolaBoy> armand84: salut... je t'invite à ouvrir https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Classroom/IRC pour le programme
<larissa_yap> ongolaBoy: cool la completion........
<ongolaBoy> donc, même si quelqu'un a nom kilométrique... pas de soucis ;)
<ongolaBoy> bref c'est comme dans le shell ;)
<Warrens> armand84: bsr
<ongolaBoy> souvent pour donner des avis rapides , on procède par exemple par +1 ou -1
<armand84> ok c'est fait
<landrypro> armand84: bienvenue
<ani> ongolaBoy:  Je ma demandais tt à l'heure cmt tu pu m'indexer aussi rapidement !!!!!
<ongolaBoy> je suppose que tout le monde comprend pourquoi
<armand84> BIENVENUE À TOUS
<Warrens> armand84:  u peux jetter un coup d'oeil ic: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/03/25/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<malkoLink> landrypro: salutt
<armand84> OK JE LE FAIST
<ongolaBoy> ok... je continue
<ongolaBoy> les clients IRC ...
<indy21> ongolaBoy, arsdy237:on peut faire meme avec plusieurs personnes
<ongolaBoy> samekoudi: salut ... ;)
<ongolaBoy> pour les nouveaux venus https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Classroom/IRC pour le programme
<landrypro> malkoLink: slt malkolink
<ongolaBoy> et http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/03/25/%23ubuntu-cm.html pour les archives du jour
<ongolaBoy> ok... je continue
<ongolaBoy> LES CLIENTS IRC
<samekoudi> <ongolaBoy> salut frangin...
<ongolaBoy> je suppose que beaucoup d'entre vous sont arrivés ici par l'intermédiaire du webchat
<ongolaBoy> samekoudi: ça fait plaisir ;)
<samekoudi> moi par XChat ;)
<ongolaBoy> samekoudi: ok.. cool
<landrypro> moi par webchat
<ongolaBoy> vous avez donc plusieurs manières de vous connecter sur IRC : webchat, pidgin, xchat, irssi, etc..
<ongolaBoy> bref, vous n'êtes pas forcé d'utiliser une appli
<larissa_yap> ongolaBoy: j'utilise chatzilla
<ongolaBoy> au fur et à mesure de votre évolution, je vous recommenderais de ne pas trop utiliser le webchat
<ongolaBoy> c'est le moins stable de tous
<ongolaBoy> mais c'est clair que c'est facile pour des nouveaux
 * indy21 utilise x-chat
<ongolaBoy> DES QUESTIONS ?
<Sidesoft> no
 * arsdy237 est sur pidgin
<Warrens> heu... oui
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: question
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: d'abord
<Warrens> les commandes là fonctionnent ossi bien sur webchat que sure ue appli,
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: c'était la question ?
<Warrens> oui
<ongolaBoy> on va dire qu'il y a quelques divergences mais il y a des commandes "standard"
<ongolaBoy>  notamment /me , /join par exemple
<Warrens> humm
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, il faut taper /help pour savoir ce que tu as a ta disposition
<Warrens> d'acc
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: ta question
<tnjulius> .
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: j'allais dans le meme ordre d'idée que Warrens
<ongolaBoy> ok, on peut donc continuer ?
<Warrens> +1
<ongolaBoy> ok.. let's proceed
<ongolaBoy> je rappelle que nous sommes ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Classroom/IRC
<larissa_yap> +1
<ongolaBoy> LE SALON #ubuntu-cm
<arsdy237> +1
<ongolaBoy> actuellement c'est là où nous nous trouvons tous
<indy21> +1
<ongolaBoy> une image pour vous illustrer une vue de ce salon à une date antérieure http://www.flickr.com/photos/ongola/5558682634/in/set-72157626346752144/
<ongolaBoy> vous devez savoir qu'il y a des utilisateurs *permanents* dans ce salon
<ongolaBoy> sur l'image que je vous montre et en regardant les utilisateurs actuellement connectés dans le salon vous en verrez au moins deux qui reviennent
<ongolaBoy> qui me donne en premier le nom de ces utilisateurs ?? :)
<valdes> @ChanServ
<kobla> ar
 * Warrens voit ChanServ et locobot_2
<kobla> sorry ma fille a pianoter sur le clavier
<ongolaBoy> oui.. d'autres propositions
<tnjulius> .
<Stel> IzaneFG:
<Warrens> locobot_2
<ongolaBoy> OK !
<IzaneFG> Stel: ?
<ongolaBoy> Stel: non, non :D
<ongolaBoy> il s'agit de ChanServ et de locobot_2
<valdesjo> ::DD!
 * arsdy237 voit aussi ongolaboy en surbrillance :)
<larissa_yap> :) oui, ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> bon, j'explique
<ongolaBoy> ChanServ: et locobot_2 ne sont pas humains déjà pour votre gouverne :)
<ongolaBoy> le premier est celui qui permet de gérer un certain nombre de choses dans le salon
<IzaneFG> Stel: moi je suis humain hein
<ongolaBoy> pour celui qui en possède les droits d'administration
<ongolaBoy> notamment : couper les conversations, bannir des utilisateurs (les *kick* )
<ongolaBoy> et pour revenir sur quelque chose abordé plus haut, c'est lui qui rend le salon *persistant* !
<ongolaBoy> c'est à dire que même si plus personne n'est dans le salon, sa seule présence ne fera pas disparaitre le salon
<ongolaBoy> ensuite vient un bot du nom de locobot_2
<ongolaBoy> c'est un programme mis en place par des devs de la communauté ubuntu pour enregistrer tout ce que nous disons
<ongolaBoy> c'est lui qui permet d'avoir les conversations archivées sur http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<Sidesoft> enfin je me sui tjrsdemandé a koi uil servait
<ongolaBoy> et notamment la conversation de today http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/03/25/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<ongolaBoy> et si vous observez bien comment est constitué l'URL vous verrez que vous pouvez chercher pour n'importe quel autre jour
<ongolaBoy> ATTENTION: vous voyez bien que vous ne devez JAMAIS mettre d'informations strictement personnelles ici
<ongolaBoy> pas de numéro de téléphone de tier, pas de mot de passe, etc...
<ongolaBoy> ubuntulo1: est le dernier venu
<Warrens> même en prive?
<Sidesoft> car mm dans 2 ans kelk'1 peut les consulter
<acherv> kobla: salut
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: même en privé, il ne faudrait pas. ce n'est certes pas archivé mais nous sommes dans un réseau public ;)
<acherv> KimAx: salut
 * KimAx Waouuaohh ! Dans deux ans ? Trop Coool !
<ongolaBoy> je disais donc ubuntulo1 est un bot , nouveau venu
<KimAx> acherv: salut
<ongolaBoy> il fait pratiquement la même chose mais a été mis ici par les gars de CANONICAL je crois
 * armand84 merçi ongolaBpy pour le tutoring
<ongolaBoy> lui, ces logs sont dans http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ongolaBoy> pour terminer avec les *robots* il y a camerlog :)
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/IRC/camerlog
<ongolaBoy> camerlog est un projet de septox que certains d'entre vous connaissent
<ongolaBoy> il l'a fait fonctionné de temps en temps mais actuellement il l'a retiré du réseau
<ongolaBoy> il est écrit en java et ceux qui veulent aider septox peuvent lire la page qu'il avait ouverte à ce sujet
<arsdy237> question
<ongolaBoy> oui
<arsdy237> qui met sur pied Chanserv?
<ongolaBoy> les administrateurs de Freenode
<arsdy237> donc il est automatiquement dispo lorsque le salon est enregistré?
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: en fait il y a des commandes pour le faire entrer dans le salon
<ongolaBoy> dans les manuels de freenode.net , on l'explique...
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: de la meme manière, on peut aussi faire entrer un bot comme camerlog par exemple, c'est ça?
<ongolaBoy> oui, tu peux faire entrer un bot dans un salon
<arsdy237> ok
<ongolaBoy> de toutes les façons un bot c'est un utilisateur comme les autres ..
<ongolaBoy> ON CONTINUE ...
<ongolaBoy> "LES MEETINGS"
<ongolaBoy> dans ubuntu-cm , nous organisons des meetins à certaines dates ici
<ongolaBoy> en général nous fixons l'ordre du jour et la date ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting
<ongolaBoy> je dis bien EN GENERAL
<ongolaBoy> il peut arriver que nous ne mettions pas le wiki à jour pour plusieurs raisons
<ongolaBoy> mais comme de toutes les façons tout est archivé
<ongolaBoy> si quelqu'un rate une réunion, il pourra se rattraper dans les archives
<ongolaBoy> ou voir si on n'a pas laissé un mail dans la liste de diffusion
<ongolaBoy> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> nous avons aussi les trainings comme celui-ci
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Classroom
<ongolaBoy> et notre but avec les classroom était de commencer par l'IRC parce que ça sera l'endroit que nous utiliserons pour toutes nos communications
<ongolaBoy> et en dehors des meetings et des classroom, on peut discuter comme on veut
<ongolaBoy> voilà... donc l'essentiel...
<ongolaBoy> si vous avez des questions, vous pouvez y aller
<ongolaBoy> mais j'en ai terminé avec la petite présentation
<ongolaBoy> je rappelle le log de la conversation http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/03/25/%23ubuntu-cm.html
 * IzaneFG informe tout le monde, si le wiki n'est pas à jour... faite moi signe, je pourrais botter les fesses à qui de droit
<ongolaBoy> quelques illustrations de l'IRC http://www.flickr.com/photos/ongola/sets/72157626346752144/
 * Warrens propose une boisson rafraichissante pour ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: mekci :)
 * arsdy237 a beaucoup aimé. L'utilisation de l'IRC lui semble bien plus facile
<ongolaBoy> tant mieux, c'était le but
 * indy21 a une kestion
<ongolaBoy> oui
<indy21> comment créer son salon de discussion et le laisser permanent?
<ongolaBoy> tu commences d'abord par y entrer , ensuite tu dois voir dans l'aide de chanserv
<ongolaBoy> indy21: je n'ai juste pas la procédure exacte là mais tout est expliqué sur le site de freenode
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ok
<ongolaBoy> je vous conseille de lire la FAQ de Freenode http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<ongolaBoy> mais SVP , n'oubliez pas que freenode est là pour les projets openSource !
<ongolaBoy> et non pour vous permettre de discuter de tout et de rien
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: il y'a des modérateurs qui y veillent?
<ongolaBoy> on peut se le permettre parfois dans certains salons (comme le nôtre)
<ongolaBoy> mais pas tout le temps
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: oui, il y a plusieurs niveaux de modérateurs mais bon... faut quand même bien se comporter personnellement ;)
<arsdy237> Warrens: tu as compris ??? :p
<Warrens> arsdy237: ouais
<Warrens> c enregistré
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: il n'ya pas les divers?
<ongolaBoy> c'est déjà lancé :)
<ongolaBoy> *************FIN du classroom *************
<ongolaBoy> je vous encourage quand même à vous mettre souvent dans d'autres salons quand vous pouvez
 * valdesjo on doit partager les bonbons a toute la classe!!
 * indy21 prend une petite pause pr digérer tout ca
 * Warrens déclare les divers ouverts
<ongolaBoy> notamment les salons des projets opensource qui vous intéressent ou dans lesquels vous êtes en train de bosser
<arsdy237> bon, honneur aux dames ici
<ongolaBoy> mais songez aussi à enregistrer vos nickname
<IzaneFG> Pour ceux qui on internet presque tout le temps, vous pouvez configurer vos client irc pour qu'ils se connectent automatiquement ici :)
<arsdy237> Ubuntu-cm fête sa part de 8 mars
<Warrens> surtout si c sur ue achine perso
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy, septox: où sont les pagnes?
<ongolaBoy> hein!!! quels pagnes ?? :)
 * armand84 j'essaye depuis d'enregistrer mon nick name il me repond que mon adresse mail n'est pas valid comprends pas
<septox> ?
<ongolaBoy> armand84: certainement que tu ne le tapes pas correctement
<ongolaBoy> vérifie ta syntaxe
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: les pagnes du 8 mars pour kobla et larissa_yap
<kobla> hhhmm
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: bon, mon excuse rapide: .... le 8 mars est derrière :P
 * tnjulius lis les logs
 * armand84 dois je enlever les crochets sur l'a dresse ?
<larissa_yap> merci à vous!
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: en tt cas si les dames ne se defendent pas...j'aurai éssayé ;)
<larissa_yap> une petite question
<landrypro> il n'y a pas de bienvenue pour les nouveau ?
<larissa_yap> peut être un peu bèbète
<indy21> izaneFG:kestion
<IzaneFG> indy21: oui
 * arsdy237 demande aux nouveaux de se présenter
 * arsdy237 afin de leur faire yayato
<larissa_yap> ongolaBoy:    y'a-t-il un "registry"  où je peux avoir l'ensemble des saos ki existe?
 * armand84 je suis arrivé en retard je lis les log en faisant par la même occasion le TP
<indy21> c'est toi k'on voit tjrs pr verser l'argent de l'inscription??
<IzaneFG> indy21: oui
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: y'a aps de TP à rendre grand prof,
<ongolaBoy> larissa_yap: c'est en tapant /list mais je te conseille de taper cette commande en restreignant le champ de recherche
 * armand84 c'est fait j'ai enregister 
<larissa_yap> ongolaBoy:  merci
<arsdy237> larissa_yap: SAOS c'est quoi mama?
<larissa_yap> arsdy237: dsl , c'est une erreur de frappe!
<arsdy237> larissa_yap: et que voulais tu frapper?
<indy21> je cherche a installer  gnome3
 * Warrens souhaite une bonne soirée à tout le monde et encourage les nouveaux à faire un tour de temps en temps ici
<IzaneFG> indy21: la béta?
<indy21> IzaneFG:yes
<IzaneFG> indy21: il est préférable de ne pas le faire sur ton système de travail
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: à plus ;)
<indy21> je vais le faire en vm?
<landrypro> Warrens: merci je ne manquerai pas
<IzaneFG> indy21: pour éviter des dysfonctionnements et autres
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: ekiee... il t'a dit qu'il avait peur des crash ?? :D
<indy21> ongolaBoy:les betas m'ont deja tt montré
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: hé je n'ai pas regarder ça comme ça hein... indy21 a surement un casque :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy:maintenant k'on di "beta", je dis "machine virtuelle"
<samekoudi> bye les gars! c'était sympa de voir a quoi cela ressemble le classrom
<samekoudi> on a un geekdinner tout a l'heure je pense qu'on va en discuter pour dakarlug
<samekoudi> a+
<larissa_yap> merci et à la prochaine
<indy21> hé IzaneFG tu fais comment pr colorier ton username?
<IzaneFG> indy21: hein? c'est colorier? je sais pas hein
<indy21> je vois ca en jaune sur x-chat
<IzaneFG> indy21: tu as validé ton compte?
<indy21> sur l'IRC?
<arsdy237> indy21: je crois que le coloris est fonction de ton client
<indy21> arsdy237:apparemment
<indy21> IzaneFG:j'ai pas compris ta kestion
<IzaneFG> indy21: je voulais savoir si tu as enregistrer ton pseudo
<indy21> IzaneFG:oui
<IzaneFG> indy21: là je sais plus hein
<indy21> IzaneFG:ca  doit etre x-chat
 * valdesjo bon les enfant fo k j me casse! 
<IzaneFG> valdesjo: oui le père
 * indy21 doit lui aussi bientot partir
 * valdesjo le devoir m'appelle ailleurs, Boe soirée a tous et encore Merci à Ongolaboy!
 * armand84 parfait un grand merçi à ongolaBoy pour ce TP
 * valdesjo hihihihu!
<indy21> arsdy237, IzaneFG: vs avez prévu koi pr le 9?
<IzaneFG> indy21: j'ai prévu ce qu'il y aura :D
<indy21> IzaneFG:tu me gardes le ndakéré
<IzaneFG> indy21: lol, il y aura ça là-bas
<arsdy237> indy21: tu seras là?
<indy21> je ne sais pas encore
<indy21> ca va dependre de mon budget
<IzaneFG> arsdy237: heu... l'assenblée nationale doit voter le budget de indy21 :D
<indy21> IzaneFG:meme le senat!! :D
<IzaneFG> :)
<arsdy237> IzaneFG indy21 en tt cas, faut penser à nous donner des marchés deh!
<indy21> ping ongolaBoy
<indy21> arsdy237:toi meme cherche a nous donner ta part
<arsdy237> indy21: quelle part?
<ongolaBoy> le coloris là ce n'est pas parce qu'on a mis ton nom sur cette ligne là ? indy21  ?
 * indy21 je file deja
<indy21> tes tjrs la?
<ongolaBoy> qui ?
<septox> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy:toi
<ongolaBoy> :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy:merci pr le classroom
<indy21> c'était vraiment intéressant
<ongolaBoy> de rien.. c'est toujours un plaisir d'aider quand c'est possible
<ongolaBoy> le plus important étant que les uns et les autres utilisent mieux ce qui est mis à leur disposition
<indy21> tu te marie ken alors
<indy21> tous les gars sont deja fiancees
<indy21> pour toi ces ken
<indy21> en
<kobla> bon ongolaboy merci et bonne fin de soirée
 * indy21 a été agressé
<ongolaBoy> on verra bien
<ongolaBoy> quand ??
 * indy21 pense ke le salon été hacké lol
 * IzaneFG file à la maison :)
 * arsdy237 est chassé par IzaneFG et doit rentrer
#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-26
<Warrens> ...
<Warrens> Bonjour
<Warrens> Comment faire pour avoir l'autorisation de définir un sujet de conversation sur un salon?
<azerty> hi
<IzaneFG> azerty: hi!
<azerty> somebody here ?
<azerty> ya pas reunion today ?
<IzaneFG> hum...
<IzaneFG> pas de réunion prévue
<azerty> ok
<Warrens> bjr azerty
<azerty> bjr warrens
 * Warrens tente de crobbler sa musique depuis rhythmbox à travers lastfm mais en vain :'(
<Warrens> prtant sa fonctionnait bien sous Lucid :-(
<IzaneFG> Warrens: je suis sous lucid et je check :D
<Warrens> g crois k je vais y revenir
<Warrens> g n sais pas trop c ki se passe ici sous Maverick
 * Warrens essaie sudo apt-get downgrade pour revenir sous Lucid mais hélas! :P
<IzaneFG> haha
<IzaneFG> Warrens: ça marche chez moi et c'est le pied :p
<Warrens> IzaneFG: zhut! fo croire k vs avez le grimba ici dehors
<IzaneFG> Warrens: non non je suis sous Lucid :D
<Warrens> humm...
<Warrens> mêm la notification ki s'affiche sur empathy ou pidgin kan le son change ne s'affiche pas mrd
<limbe> me
 * limbe 
<IzaneFG> limbe: welcome :)
<IzaneFG> limbe: en mode révision de la classroom d'hier? :)
<limbe> welcome too
<limbe> yesterday we try to be part of the meeting but could not suceed because of bad connection
<armand84> \whois cleader81
<IzaneFG> oh ok
<limbe> so that is why i try to login again this morning
<IzaneFG> ok
 * armand84  salut comment connaitre l'ipe de quelqu'un sur irc ?
<limbe> so IzaneFG how are you and were are you
<Warrens> hi limbe
<IzaneFG> limbe: i'm fine and i'm at yaoundé :)
<limbe> hi warrens
<Warrens> limbe: how are you today?
<limbe> fine thanks
<Warrens> limbe: it's nice to know
<limbe> ok
 * limbe 
 * limbe 
<limbe> now we try to do what was done yesterday in the meeting with /me
<Warrens> it's good
 * limbe we repeat the lesson of yestereday
<Warrens> limbe: you've told about some event on mailing list
<Warrens> what it's?
<Warrens> limbe: good, continues
<limbe1> +1
<limbe1> ok
<valdes> le thème aujourd8 c koi?
<Warrens> :aei:
<armand84> mais les gars vous ne voyez pas le match ?
 * armand84 deretour vous etes là
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> earthHour time dans 14 minutes ...
 * armand84  pleure on a perdu face au senegal on ira pas en CAN
#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-27
<indy21> slt
<ongolaBoy> salut
<indy21> comment savoir si j'ai un système 32 bits ou 64 bits installé?
<ongolaBoy> tu tapes 'uname -a' dans la console
<ongolaBoy> et si tu vois quelque chose comme 'x86_64' alors tu as installé un OS 64 bits
<indy21> ping
<ongolaBoy> c'est ok ?
<indy21> ok
<indy21> c'est affiché "i686"
<ongolaBoy> ok
<bigmwaj> bonsoir
<DjiaThink> exit
#ubuntu-cm 2012-03-21
<bmbf> hi every body
#ubuntu-cm 2012-03-22
<septox> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2012-03-23
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<FrumenceBM> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> 'jour
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: STP est ce que tu peux me faire tester cette @dresse de l'extérieur http://page.univ-ndere.cm
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: STP est ce que tu peux me faire tester cette @dresse de l'extérieur http://page.univ-ndere.cm
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2012-03-24
<frumenceboroto1> bonjour
<frumenceboroto1> il y a quelqu'un d'autre dans ce salon?
<simplice_ndere> hi
<frumenceboroto1> bonjour simplice
<frumenceboroto1> c'est Frumence Boroto de Kinshasa
<simplice_ndere> oui je sais. tu devais organiser un release party today. ça se passe comment?
<simplice_ndere> moi c'est simplice depuis yaoundé
<frumenceboroto1> ça se passe bien
<frumenceboroto1> on commence à 9h30 heure locale
<frumenceboroto1> je vais mettre une connexion internet aux participants afin de poser des questions dans ce salon s'il y en a
<simplice_ndere> ok. Sinon je peux avoir le programme de ta release comment?
<frumenceboroto1> donne moi ton adresse mail,  je te l'envoi tout de suite
<simplice_ndere> dj6mplo@gmail.com
<frumenceboroto1> simplice_ndere: tu as eu le programme que je t'ai envoyé?
<patrick-rdc> salut
<frumenceboroto1> salut patrick
<patrick-rdc> super
<simplice_ndere> patrick-rdc: salut
<simplice_ndere> frumenceboroto1: j'ai recu le mail. thanks
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: hello. ceux de kinshasa ne se sont plus connectés au salon ou bien ? je n'ai vu dans les logs que patrick et frumence
#ubuntu-cm 2012-03-25
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-18
<tnjulius> .
<indy21> bjr
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> est ce que tu pourrais connaitre un tech a camtel qui pourrais m configurer le reverse dns chez eux pour le DNS  (41.67.236.42) de l'universite de Ndere.
<ariabbas> est ce quelqu'in pourrais connaitre un tech a camtel qui pourrait m faire marcher le reverse dns chez eux pour le DNS de l'universite de Ndere.
<tnjulius> ariabbas: bonjour
<tnjulius> ariabbas: désolé je ne connais pas de tech à Camtel
<ariabbas> tnjulius: ok
<ariabbas> Du moins si quelqu un d autre connais quelqu un la ba ce serait une bonne chose. J attend tjrs vos reponses Merci
<indy21> ariabbas: tu peu toujours utiliser les contacts du CNF de Yaoundé : http://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/ZAC/Yaound%C3%A9/Contacts ou contacter ongolaboy
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: ok.. je te donne le contact du responsable DNS par courriel
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
<ariabbas> indy21: dac
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: mais indy21 t'as mis sur la piste avec le lien
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: il faudra aussi faire mettre à jour les infos trouvées dans le whois du domaine de l'univ ;)
<ongolaBoy> mais ça, ça doit être l'ANTIC
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ANTIC :D tu m envoi ou la tu en sais qq chose :D
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: je vais encore essaye
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi septox
<ariabbas> septox: I saw and read your email
<ariabbas> about avatar on launpad
<septox> .
<septox> still there ?
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-19
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> hi
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> le club des points :D
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> :D
<septox> .
 * indy21 ne trouve pas que l'heure soit appropriée pour une rencontre de ce genre
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-20
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-21
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> 'jr
<septox> hi all
<ongolaBoy> hi
<septox> there are now history of meetings and events on the loco-directory
<septox> tweets and dents are "instantly" viewable on the team page
<septox> next events and meeting are available
<septox> if you create an event or meeting on the loco-directory, then a tweets will be create from the twitter account of ubuntu-cm it is easier to retweet (please do not forgot the tag #ubucm)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ok
<septox> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/kmer/
<septox> si vous avez des points pour le meeting du 04 avril , vs pouvez deja ajouter
<septox> je vais annoncer le meeting d'ici la fin de la semaine
<septox> ariabbas: encore la ?
<septox> .
<ariabbas> septox: I'm back
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> I'm curious to know who is grantbow
<ariabbas> :) Just because it is my first time to see him on this channel
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> ancel: c ici qu'il faut discuter en public ;)
<ancel> ah ok je vois
<ancel> je comprend aussi ton tiré a coté
<ancel> mais faut dire ke je savais pas kil  y avait le coté public chat
<ongolaBoy> pas de soucis; on apprend tous les jours
<ongolaBoy> bon.. ici c'est un espace public .. donc pas d'info personnelles
<ancel> don peut se connecter aussi depuis un mobile ?
<ancel> dite pourkoi le pseudo de ongola est parfois rouge ?
<ongolaBoy> ancel: hum.. en rouge ? je ne peux pas te dire
<ongolaBoy> ça dépend du contexte et de l'application que tu utilises
<ongolaBoy> depuis un mobile ? oui c'est posible. il y a des appli dédiées pour cela
<ancel> exemple stp ?
<septox> .
<septox> .. gone
<ongolaBoy> ancel: sur quel type de mobile ? iphone , android , blackberry ou bien téléphone tout court ?
<ancel> je pensias a un symbian
<ancel> c7 la plateforme ke j'adore
<ongolaBoy> je ne connais pas personnellement de clients dessus mais ça devrait se trouver
<ongolaBoy> à défaut, tu utilises le navigateur web qui s'y trouve pour accéder au salon
<ongolaBoy> moi sur Ubuntu, j'utilise irssi (c'est en ligne de commande)
<ongolaBoy> mais sinon tu as pidgin, empathy....
<ancel> trop costaud pour moi ce ki est en ligne de commande
<ancel> je suis sur window presentement
<ancel> e pidgin et empathi la c7 tjr des appli ubuntu noh
<ongolaBoy> non.. il y a pidgin pour windows
<ancel> dis moi avec android ou iphone il y a koi comme appli ?
<ongolaBoy> je ne peux pas connaitre l'éventail des appli
<ongolaBoy> tu suffit d'aller dans leurs store et de taper irc, tu verras
<ongolaBoy> sur android jutilise parfois androirc
<ancel> connection pb
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> moi je vais bientôt partir
<ancel> vers la fin ma connexion fait chier
<ancel> y a t il quelqu'un d'autre qui puisse repondre a ma preoccupation ?
<limbe> bonjour
<limbe> la prochaine reunion, c'est quand?
<indy21> limbe : c'est prévu pour être le 4 avril
<limbe> a quelle heure?
<indy21> a 15h GMT
<limbe> merci
<indy21> limbe : http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/kmer/561/detail/
<indy21> limbe : tu sera la pour la release party?
<limbe> oui, j'ai propose de faier une demonstration avec kvm
<limbe> c'est qui indy21?
<indy21> heu... un membre de la loco team. (j'essaye en tt cas)
<limbe> je ne sais si je te connais, j'ai un peu perdu le fil... je ne sais pas non plus si tu me connais, je suis a limbe suisse d'origine
<indy21> non non
<indy21> j'ai commencé a intéger la communauté vers 2009
<indy21> mai j'ai bcp entendu parler de toi et de tes realisations
<indy21> dison k'on essaye de faire plus d'actions concretes et moins de parlotte
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-22
<septox> .
 * indy21 croit que c'est septox qui a contaminé ariabbas avec les points.
<indy21> hi
<septox> hi
<septox> le point la est un peu coe un signal de vie, mais aussi pr dire qu'on est la mm si on n'ecrit pas ou n'a rien a dire
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<grantbow> bonjour de San Francisco, Californie :-)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-23
<ariabbas> .
<grantbow> ariabbas: ..
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-24
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-03-17
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> salut
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-03-18
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ari et les points :)
<coco1> Salut les baos, comment allez-vous?
<coco1>  Ah ongolaBoy, tu es seul
<ongolaBoy> coco1: oui :)
<coco1> Ok ;-)
 * ongolaBoy rentre bientôt
<coco1>  Repose-toi, bien dit !
<ongolaBoy> je suis au cnf de soa
<ongolaBoy> merci :)
#ubuntu-cm 2014-03-19
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-03-20
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-03-21
<indy21> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-17
<coco1> ..
<coco1> Salut ongolaBoy: comment ?
<coco1> Le 25 mars c bientôt, y a-t-il du nouveau ?
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-19
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-21
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-22
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-03-24
<coco1> Salut les gars! éyeh indy21: comment vas-tu frangin?
<indy21> slt coco1
<indy21> ça  essaye d'aller
<coco1> (y)
<coco1> Ok cool indy21:
#ubuntu-cm 2016-03-27
<ariabbas> .
